#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-29
<epileg> O.T. per la sexta estan fent un documental de l'assassinat de la dona de Hans Reiser, creador del sistema de fitxers reiser
<arum> Em podeu contestar a aquesta senzillíssima enquesta si us plau?
<arum> https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=ca&formkey=dG52dkthYlF2MGhBN0Z2VEh1Q0lKcmc6MQ#gid=0
<papapep> \wc
<giorgiograppa> hola, nois
#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-30
<pauet> VISCA EL WINDOWS
<pauet> MORI L'UBUNTU
<tsdgeos> aburrit
<tsdgeos> err
<tsdgeos> avorrit
<tsdgeos> :D
#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-01
<pespin> http://www.cuantarazon.com/crs/2010/11/ef7e17c4b378d1d958c03d5df9abf44d.jpg
<mdepalol> si noi
<mdepalol> temps de crisis
<pespin> jajaja
<ballugas> hola!
<tsdgeos> hola
<ballugas> algu em pot donar un cop de ma
<ballugas> ?
<cossier> digues
<ballugas> merci
<ballugas> aviam
<ballugas> estic descarregant l'ubuntu
<ballugas> i he vist que hi ha moltes versions
<ballugas> amb diferents noms
<ballugas> maverick
<ballugas> lucid
<ballugas> koala
<ballugas> etc
<ballugas> algu em sap dir quina es millor?
<ballugas> o quina es la mes nova?
<tsdgeos> no se d'on la descarregues
<cossier> la lucid es LTS i es la 10.04
<tsdgeos> pero de la web nomes hi hauria d'haver un enllaç a la ultima
<cossier> la mes nova es la 10.10
<pespin> ballugas, cada nova versió té com a primera lletra la seguent lletra de l'abecedaria de la versió anterior ;)
<ballugas> merci
<ballugas> cada dia s'aprèn alguna cosa
<pespin> per tant, Maverick és més nova que Karmic Koala per exemple
<pespin> ja que M>K
<ballugas> jajajaja
<ballugas> m'ha molat el rotllo matematic
<pespin> xD
<ballugas> ok
<ballugas> aixi ja he fet be
<pespin> de totes maneres, junt al nom hauria d'haver-hi un numero de versió
<ballugas> si si
<pespin> :)
<ballugas> ja he vist que el mes nou era 10.10
<ballugas> pero al veure diferents noms
<ballugas> i com no estic gaire posat amb el rotllo linux
<ballugas> lo dels noms m'ha destirotat
<ballugas> ara ja se que va seguint l'abecedari
<ballugas> jeje
<ballugas> merci a tothom
<ballugas> la relacio entre jo i el windows no pot continuar
<pespin> ballugas, jaja cap problema, si tens cap dubte més ja saps on preguntar :)
<ballugas> a l'hora d'instal·lar suposo que cremo la imatge que em descarrego en un dvd
<ballugas> i anar fent?
<ballugas> em trobare alguna cosa estranya durant la instal·lació?
<cossier> ballugas, segur que la versió que baixes es per un DVD o per un CD
<cossier> ??
<ballugas> diria que si
<ballugas> és un arxiu .iso
<ballugas> ai ai ai
<ballugas> que vaig malament
<ballugas> ?
<cossier> tots son isos pero si el tamany nomes es menor a 700 MB es per CD
<ballugas> aaaaaaaaaaah
<ballugas> no no
<ballugas> es un ubuntu studio
<ballugas> ocupa 1.7 GB
<cossier> doncs necesistes un DVD
<ballugas> ok
<ballugas> aixi anava ben encaminat
<ballugas> i per instal·lar-lo
<ballugas> arranco
<ballugas> entro a la bios
<ballugas> i arrenco des de la unitat del dvd, no?
<cossier> ballugas, a la BIOS no
<ballugas> no?
<cossier> be si no arranca desde DVD si que hauras de indicar a la BIOS
<ballugas> com es fa?
<pespin> ballugas, normalment és algun F (F1,F2,..F12) que et porta al menu de boot.
<pespin> des d'allà selecciones el DVD i ja està
<ballugas> ah
<pespin> la instal·lació és molt senzilla, més que a windows
<cossier> si també es pot fer com diu pespin
<ballugas> que beeeeeeeeeee!
<ballugas> la meva relacio amb l'ubuntu comença be
<ballugas> jajajajja
<ballugas> ja m'estic enamorant
<ballugas> jejejejej
<pespin> ^^
<ballugas> es que tinc un ordinador una mica vell ja
<ballugas> amb nomes 1 GB de RAM
<ballugas> i si em puc evitar tenir antivirus i antiespies tocant els pebrots doncs millor
<cossier> ballugas, jajajaja
<ballugas> tirara l'ubuntu amb 1GB de RAM?
<cossier> si
<ballugas> be be
<cossier> i processador es rapid o lent?
<pespin> ballugas, et sobrarà molta RAM amb 1 Gb si uses coses normaletes
<pespin>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<pespin> Mem:          1510       1195        314          0        169        596
<pespin> -/+ buffers/cache:        429       1080
<pespin> 429 Mb ocupats ara mateix. Amb el firefox i varies aplicacions obertes
<giorgiograppa> bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> nanit a tothom!
<giorgiograppa> rehola, SiscoGarcia
<rafael_carreras> holahola
<SiscoGarcia> rehola giorgiograppa ;)
<SiscoGarcia> holahola rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> #######################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<rafael_carreras> avui havíem de parlar de l'oferiment de Vilaweb de fer-hi allà una festa d'instal·lació
<rafael_carreras> esperem una mica el  josep, oi?
<rafael_carreras> perquè ell era qui sabia alguna cosa
<SiscoGarcia> d'acord
<SiscoGarcia> mentrestant tinc una idea per la festa 11.04 que no vaig poder exposar l'altre dia perquè no vaig venir
<rafael_carreras> endavant :-)
<SiscoGarcia> se m'ha acudit que podríem fer una sessió d'alliberament de mòbils android si trobem algú que ho controli, què us sembla?
<SiscoGarcia> també valdria per altres sistemes operatius, és clar
<rafael_carreras> està bé, coneixes algú?
<SiscoGarcia> eco?
<SiscoGarcia> el tomàs_mallafré em sembla que ho controla bastant
<SiscoGarcia> però en som alguns que tenim el CyanogenMod enlloc de l'android al mòbil http://www.cyanogenmod.com/
<SiscoGarcia> també hi ha un grup de gent que està traduint-lo al català, ja que els de google no ho fan
<rafael_carreras> estaria bé un trac d'android, doncs
<rafael_carreras> i un de meego seria genial
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: la proposta és en la línia d'atreure altres comunitats, suposo
<alexm> rafael_carreras: meego potser està una mica verd encara per al públic general
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, sí, és clar, tot i que també pot ser de l'interès d'alguns; l'android és un linux sense possibilitat de ser root; el que es fa és rootejar el mòbil i ja es pot fer el que es vulgui
<alexm> un cop rootejat es pot forçar un upgrade a una versió que no suporti el fabricant?
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, aquesta és la idea: en el meu cas només hi ha l'opció de la 1.6, doncs ja tinc la 2.1 i perquè no me n'he sortit amb la 2.2
<SiscoGarcia> a més, hi ha gent que ha rootejat la 2.2 i s'ha posat una CyanogenMod equivalent i diuen que va força més ràpid
<alexm> curiós
<alexm> cada cop estic més content del meu n900 :P
<SiscoGarcia> a més, no només hi ha Cyanogen, també hi ha altres «cuiners» de roms per l'android (aquest és el llenguatge que fan servir)
<pespin|netbook> SHR! *s'amaga*
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, pel que em vas comentar a Granollers el meego sembla funcionar força bé, oi¿?
<alexm> jo no he provat el meego, encara vaig amb el maemo
<alexm> no vull jugar amb el mòbil
<alexm> jugar = arriscar-me fent proves
<SiscoGarcia> ups, creia que ja anaves amb meego, m'he confòs
<SiscoGarcia> ... i sí, la veritat és que hi ha un moment que sembla que te la jugues i creus que perdràs el mòbil ;)
<SiscoGarcia> bé, potser que deixem aquest tema de moment... o què?
<alexm> bé, la idea em sembla bona però potser la podríem ampliar i fer un track per a mòbils
<alexm> openmoko, shr, android, maemo, meego, etc. el que sorgeixi
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, +1
 * pespin|netbook espera fer una xerrada sobre shr/openembedded/FSO a la propera festa
<pespin|netbook> si hi ha temps i ganes per preparar-me-la :P
<SiscoGarcia> pespin|netbook, +1
<rafael_carreras> la veritat és que això dels mòbils ho tenia pensat per al DLP :-)
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, doncs ens hem avançat :P
<rafael_carreras> també està bé
<SiscoGarcia> no, ara en plan seriós, crec que és un tema força interessant i que haurem de parlar amb tranquil·litat
<alexm> rafael_carreras: podem fer una prova a la natty... pensa que a barcelona vindrà un altre tipus de públic
<SiscoGarcia> la natty és a Borges, i és a la que jo em referia
<SiscoGarcia>  de tota manera crec que podem deixar-ho en funció de com tinguem la graella
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: justa, de borges a barcelona hi ha un bon tros, molta gent de barcelona no hi anirà
<alexm> el que sí hauríem de tenir clar és el target de cada track
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, i per això et sembla millor fer-la a borges?
<SiscoGarcia> target de cada track?
<alexm> usuaris o desenvolupadors, novells o experts
<SiscoGarcia> +1... o curiosos
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: fer-la a borges no crec que sigui impediment per repetir-la a barcelona al setembre
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<SiscoGarcia> no només això, sinó que pot servir de prova per fer-la millor a bcn
<rafael_carreras> és veritat, a veure si ens en sortim
<SiscoGarcia> hi ha uns quants ubuntaires... i fedoraires que tenim rootejat el mòbil; a més els de gnulinux tenen un apunt on expliquen molt bé com fer-ho
<rafael_carreras> us sembla bé que faci un anunci per cercar entesos a la llista -info?
<SiscoGarcia> per si us interssa l'apunt: http://www.gnulinux.cat/2010/09/com-actualitzar-android-al-teu-mobil-la-manera-facil/
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, +1
<alexm> rafael_carreras: ++
<alexm> bé, com que no sembla que en josep vingui avui, si voleu miro de recordar el que vaig parlar amb ell sobre el tema
<alexm> li vaig preguntar com havien quedat amb els de vilaweb
<alexm> i em va dir que no era res concret, que ells tenen una sala més aviat petiteta amb alguns pc i que la idea era fer una festa d'instal·lació allà
<pespin|netbook> que hi ha a Borges? -.^ (per cert, hi ha reunió suposo oi? :P)
<SiscoGarcia> pespin|netbook, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/MaverickMeerkat#Seus%20candidates
<SiscoGarcia> vam decidir que la festa natty seria a Borges pel dossier que van fer http://dl.dropbox.com/u/183403/CandidaturaUbuntu110-10.pdf
<alexm> els de vilaweb potser ho voldran enregistrar en vídeo o retransmetre per ràdio, qui sap
<pespin|netbook> gràcies per posar-me en òrbita, ara miro :D
<SiscoGarcia> em sembla bé en principi
<rafael_carreras> pespin|netbook: i aquí has d'apuntar la teva xerrada: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal/
<alexm> el que segur que farien és molta difusió als seus canals habituals
<SiscoGarcia> crec que vilaweb sempre és una bona promoció
<SiscoGarcia> per això ho dic
<alexm> a banda d'això, no hi havia gran cosa més
<rafael_carreras> potser podríem aprofitar per fer-hi una reunió presencial
<SiscoGarcia> per mi és suficient, per la promoció que ens poden fer
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja és qüestió de quedar un dia
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, estàs pensant en una mena de convenció ubuntaire 2
<SiscoGarcia> ?
<rafael_carreras> no, una reunió normal però sense teclat
<SiscoGarcia> ja ho sabrem fer? :P
<SiscoGarcia> la data la posem nosaltres?
<rafael_carreras> però si hi ha gent per instal·lar, no podrem
<rafael_carreras> la data la podem proposar
<rafael_carreras> i a veure què diuen
<SiscoGarcia> suposo que a la majoria de nosaltres ens va millor un dissabte, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> a ells també?
<rafael_carreras> ni idea
<rafael_carreras> però els proposem un dissabte
<SiscoGarcia> quin?
<SiscoGarcia> jo ho tinc complicat fins gener-febrer :(
<alexm> ufff, abans d'acabar l'any ho veig molt difícil
<SiscoGarcia> potser podria el 18 de desembre, però no ho tinc clar ara mateix
<alexm> rafael_carreras: tenies algun dia pensat?
<rafael_carreras> alexm: no, volia mirar quan toca la UGJ per fer-la una mica lluny
<SiscoGarcia> la UGJ serà cap a finals de març o abril, no?
<SiscoGarcia> de fet si no s'avanç
<SiscoGarcia> avança la Natty hauria de ser a l'abril
<rafael_carreras> sí, el primer d'abril
<rafael_carreras> doncs pel febrer es podria fer
<rafael_carreras> 26 de febrer?
 * alexm mira l'agenda
<alexm> no sembla que tingui res el dia 26
<SiscoGarcia> en principi no tinc res previst
<rafael_carreras> de tota manera, ho proposaria primer a la llista -equip
<rafael_carreras> per si de cas
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, +1
<rafael_carreras> de moment, quedem així, doncs
<SiscoGarcia> entesos
<alexm> molt bé
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja estem, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> això sembla
<alexm> per mi sí
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, a reveure!
<rafael_carreras> ##########################################
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit a tothom... de fet bona nit als dos ;)
<rafael_carreras> bona nit!
<alexm> bona nit :)
#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-02
<edu> hi
<edu> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-04
<XAVIER> hola
<Guest23847> bon dia acabo d'instal·lar un ubuntu
<Guest23847> i no se fer res de res
<Guest23847> m'agradariaveure el USB
<Guest23847> pero on dimonis es?
<Guest23847> hi ha algu
<Guest23847> hola
<Guest23847> rafael
 * |v|4r73|_j0rg3 is away: $$USER is afk
 * |v|4r73|_j0rg3 is back (gone 00:01:06)
 * jmartelatpapirux is away: sudo make me a sandwitch
 * jmartelatpapirux is back (gone 00:03:05)
<epileg> make makes smalls sandwiches...
<jmartelatpapirux> vaja...
<jmartelatpapirux> Syntax error.
<jmartelatpapirux> sudo make sàndvich
#ubuntu-cat 2011-11-28
<sergi> bon dia
<sergi> ningu ?
#ubuntu-cat 2011-12-02
<sergi> hi ha algú ?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-12-01
<rafael_carreras> ###########################################################
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<alexm> nanit!
<wagafo> Sembla que estem "Els tres mosqueters", o "Els últims mohicans..."
<rafael_carreras> veig que els que éreu a la llista d'assistència del wiki heu vingut
<rafael_carreras> algú més per la reunió?
<alexm> rafael_carreras: torna a preguntar-ho, que na martinamayr no ho ha sentit ;)
<martinamayr> hola i molt bones
<alexm> hola martinamayr
<rafael_carreras> sí, algú més per la reunió? :-)
<wagafo> Hola martinamayr!
<alexm> ja som 4
<rafael_carreras> hola martinamayr
<martinamayr> molt bé :-)
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és Nou projecte de col·laboració amb la Xarxa Òmnia
<rafael_carreras> Primeres impressions
<rafael_carreras> vam parlar una mica a la Mina sobre un projecte per apropar ubuntu a la resta de la xarxa òmnia
<wagafo> Jo m'ho vaig perdre això, em sembla que estava ocupat amb una instal·lació
<rafael_carreras> primer, fent una adaptació de l'ubuntu, agafant els programes més útils i fer uns dvd o pendrives
<rafael_carreras> i després fer minifestes d'instal·lacions o presentacions o el que es pugui fer per *tot el territori*
<martinamayr> jo treballo per la xarxa omnia ...
<rafael_carreras> va així, més o menys, oi martinamayr?
<wagafo> La primera impressió meva és força bona
<martinamayr> sip, el kit de la questió es fer una imatge amb clonezilla (o similar) pq sigui facil de restaurar en les maquines
<alexm> aleshores la idea no és un live?
<wagafo> Em sembla que imatge = live
<martinamayr> si, i no
<martinamayr> la imatge ens serviria per restaurar ràpid a les maquines
<alexm> el clonezilla és per instal·lar imatges en ordinadors, no per arrencar lives, fins on jo sé
<martinamayr> i el live, el podem regalar als usuaris perquè ho probin/installin a casa
<wagafo> D'acord, doncs semblen dues coses però basades en la mateixa personalització per a Òmnia
<alexm> d'acord, aleshores calen 2 imatges diferents però basades en el mateix
<martinamayr> des de omnia hem pensat crear un grup de treball per definir els programes i la configuració d'aquesta imatge
<rafael_carreras> he parlat amb el josepgallart i està encantat amb la idea
<martinamayr> per cert, us explico molt breument que es omnia?
<rafael_carreras> sí :)
<wagafo> Sí,
<alexm> endavant
<martinamayr> uns 120 centres a tot catalunya lluitant contra la fractura digital i social, oferint acces, formació, assessorament i molt mes - tot gratuit
<martinamayr> tots ubicats en barris molt complicats a nivell economic i social
<wagafo> Qui hi ha darrera? ALgun departament de la Generalitat?
<martinamayr> els centres tenen 9 ordinadors, connexió a internet i una persona a jornada complerta, una dinamitzadora, que mou el centre
<martinamayr> els centres estan ubicats en una entitat sense anim de lucre, alguns en ajuntaments, molts en associacions de veins
<martinamayr> i si, es un programa del departament de benestar i familia
<wagafo> D'acord, em sembla una bona idea
<martinamayr> per tant, hi ha darrera unes 120 entitats i la generalitat :-)
<alexm> caram, això és una pila de gent
<martinamayr> uns 10 centres ja treballen amb linux, amb diferents distribucions i versions
<wagafo> Si, hi ha poques iniciatives amb tant abast al territori
<martinamayr> i tenim 3 models diferents de maquinari a la xarxa omnia
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, aquest grup de treball quan comença?
<martinamayr> si tot va be, ara al desembre :-)
<rafael_carreras> i on? parlàveu d'un wiki, oi?
<martinamayr> pensavem organitzar-nos amb una wiki
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, esperem amb candeletes que s'inicïi el wiki
<martinamayr> sip, omnia te servidor propi www.xarxa-omnia.org, que podem aprofitar per la wiki
<rafael_carreras> perfecte
<alexm> com us podem ajudar els ubuntaires?
<alexm> si hem de fer una crida a la participació a la nostra comunitat crec que necessitem explicar com podem col·laborar
<martinamayr> segur que seran moltes coses, assessorar-nos en definir i fer la imatge
<alexm> potser podríem fer una llista exhaustiva de possibilitats de col·laboració, un brainstorming si voleu
<martinamayr> però sobre tot amb alguna presentació d'ubuntu en general i la imatge d'omnia
<martinamayr> install party, festa ubuntaire o alguna cosa semblant ... això encara no ho hem pensat massa
<alexm> crec que aquesta col·laboració amb òmnia pot ser una bona oportunitat per engrescar gent dels ubuntaires a participar més
<rafael_carreras> sí, sí
<wagafo> Puc parlar amb els tècnics de la UPF, la universitat ha començat aquest any amb doble arrencada amb Ubuntu i tenen un sistema d'imatge
<martinamayr> ah, aixo sona super interessant ...
<wagafo> No serà igual perquè fan servir un programa que es diu Rembo o alguna cosa així en comptes de Clonezilla, però alguna idea es pot agafar
<alexm> martinamayr: les imatges es carregaran per usb o des d'un servidor?
<martinamayr> si us sembla, muntem la wiki i el grup de dinamitzadors omnia primer
<alexm> d'acord, vosaltres marqueu el ritme
<wagafo> Sí, clar
<rafael_carreras> sí, serà millor, allà podrem discutir les coses?
<martinamayr> podria ser servidor, o també partició del mateix disc dur?
<rafael_carreras> vull dir al wiki
<wagafo> Jo no sé com ho fan a la UPF, però reinstal·len i netegen tot cada dilluns des d'una imatge
<alexm> no tinc experiència amb el clonezilla, però arribat el moment ho podem mirar o utilitzar alguna altra eina
<alexm> hi ha un producte de programari lliure que fa el mateix que rembo i que utilitzen algunes universitats
<alexm> ara no en recordo el nom però el podria trobar
<martinamayr> a omnia abans es treballa amb norton ghost, però fa anys que l'hem substituit per clonezilla, perque es lliiure i mes ràpid
<alexm> són pocs ordinadors per centre, no crec que calgui cap servidor
<alexm> però potser és millor que en parlem quan estigui més definit tot plegat
<martinamayr> hem de pensar que no hi ha informatic als centres, ens interessa molt una cosa senzilla
<alexm> per això mateix, si el clonezilla ja us serveix no cal canviar-lo
<martinamayr> si us sembla, ho treballem amb la wiki ...
<alexm> em sembla perfecte
<wagafo> Sí, hi haurà segur moltes coses a definir abans de ficar-li mà
<martinamayr> ok, quan la tinguem montada, la passo per la llista?
<rafael_carreras> sí, si us plau
<martinamayr> ok, pero pot trigar ;-)
<rafael_carreras> tindrem paciència
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, us sembla bé que passem al segon punt?
<alexm> per mi endavant
<rafael_carreras> Campanya de nous membres de l'equip
<rafael_carreras> Regalarem un Ubuntu Book 7a edició
<wagafo> S'ha fet això algun cop abans?
<rafael_carreras> no, mai
<wagafo> Vull dir: campanya
<wagafo> D'acord
<rafael_carreras> però hem pensat que seria una bona cosa
<rafael_carreras> perquè últimament està tot molt aturat
<wagafo> Potser al fòrum i a la llista hi ha gent que hem ajudat i els agradaria col·laborar, s'ha de provar
<rafael_carreras> m'hauria d'empescar un text una mica engrescador i oferir aquest llibre, a veure què en treiem :)
<wagafo> Sí, no ens hem de fer massa esperances però per provar que no quedi
<rafael_carreras> sí, sempre me n'oblido del fòrum
<wagafo> Tot el que poses a la llista jo sempre ho publico al fòrum
<rafael_carreras> home, jo crec que algú "picarà" :-)
<wagafo> "ojalá"
<rafael_carreras> a veure si ho faig aviat, m'ho apuntaré, encara tinc pendent el correu per la propera seu de la festa
<alexm> sobretot hem de mirar de captar sang jove
<alexm> però si no és jove tampoc passa res
<wagafo> Un de Manlleu al fòrum s'ha interessat en com es podia fer la festa i ha dit que miraria si té possiblitats
<wagafo> Parlant de fòrum segueixo sense poder administrar, i hi ha coses als fils "Sticky" força desactualitzades
<alexm> wagafo: els admins actuals et poden donar permisos?
<alexm> o és cosa dels admins generals del fòrum
<alexm> ?
<wagafo> No sé, li preguntaré al papapep
<rafael_carreras> sí, pregunta-li que ho sap tot d'aquestes coses
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs ja estem per avui, oi?
<wagafo> Quedem doncs d'iniciar la campanya
<wagafo> I sí, ja estem
<alexm> martinamayr: vols afegir res més?
<alexm> per part meva també podem deixar-ho aquí
<martinamayr> gracies per tot, la festa a la mina va ser molt xula!
<alexm> :)
<alexm> espero poder venir el proper cop
<rafael_carreras> gràcies per venir, martinamayr
<wagafo> Gràcies, la gent del punt de la Mina: impressionant!
<wagafo> I la resta dels punts Òmnia també
<wagafo> La veritat que l'acollida per a la festa va ser molt bona
<rafael_carreras> ##############################################################
<rafael_carreras> vinga, bona nit a tothom
<alexm> bona nit!
<wagafo> Igualment, que acabeu bé el cap de setmana!
<martinamayr> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2013-11-29
<Holeubuntu> Hola!
<Holeubuntu> buenas..
<Holeubuntu> que tal?
<Holeubuntu> soc nou
#ubuntu-cat 2014-11-28
<Pericles> alguien puede decirme como puedo instalar el cadlibre
#ubuntu-cat 2015-11-24
<UnicFb910> Hola
#ubuntu-cat 2015-11-27
<synera99> exit
#ubuntu-cat 2016-12-02
<josepgallart> teniem reunio avui?
#ubuntu-cat 2016-12-04
<gabripe> Hola
<gabripe> que be trobar un canal en Català
#ubuntu-cat 2018-11-27
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Hola Ubuntaires, … Em comenten de SETEM que estan preparant ja el Mobile Social Congress [1] i que els agradaria fer una install party. … Vosaltres teniu experiència, us interessaria encarregar-vos-en? … Aleix … [1] http://mobilesocialcongress.cat/ca/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😁
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Són dies de cada dia, jo no puc venir :((((
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ni jo
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Si soc jo sol no podre fer masa cosa 🤔
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Jo tampoc no puc.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Podria demanar-me dies...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> quan confirmin les dates les comparteixo aquí
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Gràcies
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> En principi, tinc el mateix problema: això d'haver de treballar (perífrasi d'obligació 😠😠😠) és una llanda.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> ja tinc mes info sobre la install del Mobile social Congres:  sera la tarda del 26 de febrer
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> si us sembla be encare que no vingui ningu mes mi apuntare, els de Barcelona Free Software donaran un cop de ma
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Un dimarts a la tarda... Entre setmana i amb freqüència tan pobra de trens que arriben al Vendrell, en principi, crec que no podré anar-hi.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Iep, companys! Sabeu res de la web distribuida entre iguals? del protocol dat:// ? d'aquest navegador que sembla ser l'únic que l'implementa?  https://beakerbrowser.com/docs/tour/
#ubuntu-cat 2018-11-28
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> els de SUSE estan molt pillats: https://www.muylinux.com/2018/11/28/suse-paint-it-green-kubernetes/
#ubuntu-cat 2018-11-29
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Estic a slimbook a arreplegar el meu nou portàtil amb debian!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Ja he conegut a alejandro. I estava en un curs de capacitació el noi qu va vindre a foios. M'ha conegut.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> A gaudir el nou portàtil!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Buah que sí! Un i7 amb 16gb i un disc ssd d'1 tb nvme... aquest el gastaré per a desenvolupar en debian. 😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Vaja bestiola...
<wagafo> /bye
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> El Vicent ha vingut a fer-nos les dents llargues... Que el disfrutes, company!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bona compre Vicens
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> A gaudir-lo Vicent
#ubuntu-cat 2018-11-30
<wagafo> Perdoneu, és una prova
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Estàs perdonat: ego te absolvo in nomine...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Gràcies Giorgio, sense això no hagués pogut dormir avui.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Veus que bé? 😇😇😇😇😇
#ubuntu-cat 2019-11-28
<ElLi0T> Hola a tothom!!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @ElLi0T [<ElLi0T> Hola a tothom!!!], Hola!
